# Try using Goddards Paste wax



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I use it exclusively on all my projects. ("I" feel)-it's the best wax I ever used.

Just wanted to put this GREAT wax out there for others to try.

I get it at http://www.shellac.net/goddards-cabinetmakers-paste-wax.html

It's not available in U.S. stores (as far as I know)


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

The furniture you've posted is nicely designed and executed. I hope they're finished with more than paste wax.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

ha…yes.
Oh! (exclusively) I get it…I meant that I haven't used any other brands since I got the Goddards.
On theDresser, Bdrm set:
I used Watco natural danish oil (let dry 4 days), then Arm-r-seal semi-gloss (2 sanded coats, 1 final), then Goddards, thanks for asking & clarifying that for others too, thnx for the compliment on my pieces.


----------

